# Gate latch @ preschool



## garrett (Aug 12, 2011)

How do we solve this conflict for an exterior gate at a preschool:

1). Provide accessible latch mechanism (Ch.11B).

2). Prevent kids from escaping (State Licensing Requirements for Child Care).

The gate is outside the classroom, and encloses the playground as well as being on the path of egress to public right of way.

Note CBC 1008.1.9.2 HARDWARE HEIGHT has an exception allowing release of latch up to 54" AFF, but it specifically only includes gates surrounding pools, spas, and hot tubs...I am tempted to say this would be a reasonable approach with my local code official.

I would figure this is all worked out with some sort of miracle product that solves it all,

allows a wheelchair user to open the gate, but not a kid...hmmmm....


----------



## mark handler (Aug 12, 2011)

Put an alarm on the gate, and mount it so a kid can get out in an emergency

ANOTHER OPTION IS A Delayed Egress Lock


----------



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the second option!


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 15, 2011)

The gate has to meet the requirements for a door since it is on the path to the public way..... a typical gate latch similar to those at the community pool does not meet the code requirements for the building/fire codes for door hardware ---- delayed egress may be the best answer.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 15, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The gate has to meet the requirements for a door since it is on the path to the public way..... a typical gate latch similar to those at teh community pool do not meet the copde requirements for hte building/fire codes for door hardware ---- delayed egress may be the best answer.


There are "panic bar" type releases for chain link fences, and like Mark suggested, having an alarm is also a good idea.  We accept the push/panic release bar on these gates.  I will see if I can find a manuf. name for you.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Papio on your town being named the 5th best place to live by Money Magazine

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bplive/2011/snapshots/PL0846355.html


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 15, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The gate has to meet the requirements for a door since it is on the path to the public way..... a typical gate latch similar to those at the community pool does not meet the code requirements for the building/fire codes for door hardware ---- delayed egress may be the best answer.


Spelling and typos corrected......


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 15, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Congrats Papio on your town being named the 5th best place to live by Money Magazinehttp://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bplive/2011/snapshots/PL0846355.html


Thanks Coug.  We dropped off a bit from 2009, but we have managed to remain in the top 5 the last 6 years by offering a consistent and friendly approach to the citizens and developers.  Crossing fingers for the next 6 years.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 15, 2011)

The #1 is just up the road a bit from us, nice enough place. The proximity to Boulder boosts the real estate prices up though.  Congrats Papio


----------



## LGreene (Aug 16, 2011)

The IBC doesn't allow delayed egress locks on educational or assembly occupancies.  NFPA 101 does, as long as it's not the main exit/entrance (assembly only).  If the gate is exposed to the weather, they may have to use a mag-lock designed for a gate, with a delayed egress controller and an RX switch on the gate.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 17, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> There are "panic bar" type releases for chain link fences, and like Mark suggested, having an alarm is also a good idea.  We accept the push/panic release bar on these gates.  I will see if I can find a manuf. name for you.


DAC Industries is the manufacturer used around here that offers a panic bar and lock hardware assembly system for exterior gates.  I would give a direct link to the product, however, internet access here is limited.


----------



## Frank (Aug 17, 2011)

How big is the playground?

Is it big enough to hold a safe dispersal area with 5 sq ft per person 50 feet from the building Ref 1027.6 2009 IBC

If this is provided we have allowed the gate to be padlocked for daycare and Alzhimer's yards.  In a fire situation they can exit and if the key cannot be found they can wait for the fire department to cut the lock.

In the past couple months we have had a couple issues with daycare's one left a 3 year old at a park, and when the police called to ask if they were missing any kids they said not us and called back a couple hours later when the realized they were short one.  Another daycare had a 3 year old show up at the 7-11 3 blocks away.

Escape and abduction is as big of a concern as fire.


----------



## garrett (Aug 19, 2011)

We submitted to bldg dept. with Magna-Lock ( http://www.magnalatch.net/ )  with control set at 54" AFF (using reference to CBC 1008.1.9.2 for swimming pools).

Will see what bldg official says...

The playgrounds don't meet the safe dispersal area distance from building, so unfortunately that is not an option, but thanks for the heads up.

Delayed egress locks are not an option either since these gates are regularly used throughout the day and it would be a pain to deal with the delay each time.


----------

